# AdminSpot.net becomes WebmasterOne



## FHN-Eric (Jun 4, 2014)

So, AdminSpot.net has become WebmasterOne, and by the looks of it, WHT may have some competition soon. WebmasterOne is running xenforo, and it looks very sleek. The site is http://webmasterone.com if any of you wan't to check it out, the site is currently in beta, but it has the potential be competition for wht.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks pretty neat! I'll have to sign up shortly. opcorn:

Cheers,

Boxode


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 4, 2014)

Is it your site or just something you ran across. Never been familiar with adminspot.


----------



## blergh (Jun 5, 2014)

I think it looks way worse.


----------



## switsys (Jun 5, 2014)

blergh said:


> I think it looks way worse.


Than what?


----------



## RLT (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks to be more user oriented. Ie running of sites and communities then host oriented.


----------



## W.D (Jun 5, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Is it your site or just something you ran across. Never been familiar with adminspot.


It isn't FHN-Eric's site, It's owned by a user named TippiE who's into hosting also.



blergh said:


> I think it looks way worse.


How would you say our site looks worse please? The site is currently in beta (converted from IPB to xenForo.) and has a custom theme which is constantly being updated/improved.



RLT said:


> Looks to be more user oriented. Ie running of sites and communities then host oriented.


Hi RLT, Agreed our site is more user oriented, The hosting section we originally had was pruned to clean up all the outdated hosts and dead companys, We have added new hosting sections though and still have a few more left to add.

And hi VPSBoard! Signed up after FHN-Eric invited me here yesterday.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 5, 2014)

Loads so horribly slowly...... aaaaand I just got timed out. What.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 5, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Loads so horribly slowly...... aaaaand I just got timed out. What.


Its gotten that much traffic, WHT killer in the making!


----------



## W.D (Jun 6, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Loads so horribly slowly...... aaaaand I just got timed out. What.


The server was overloaded, I told the owner to upgrade the server. (Only a moderator myself.)

As for being a WHT killer? Well you never know we have a dedicated staff team and the relaunch with AdminSpot's data has given us a step in the right direction.


----------



## fisle (Jun 6, 2014)

I think the layout needs a complete rework. It reminds me of those 2005-ish forums. Very cluttered and not really attracting users, I look at it and my first reaction is to close the tab quickly.


----------

